# Is CultTVMan's shop site broken?



## BatToys (Feb 4, 2002)

I tried to place an order but it said account inactive but still had the order in the cart. I emailed to cancel order so as not to repeat it but no reply when shop will be fixed.


----------



## BatToys (Feb 4, 2002)

Never got a reply and I've bought over $600 in kits from him. That's unusual no reply because he's pretty quick wanting to selling stuff.

ah well.


----------



## Auroranut (Jan 12, 2008)

My son put in an order with Steve for Aztec Dummy masks for me a few weeks ago with no problem. They arrived a week later.
Excellent service!
Maybe he's having 'puter problems??

Chris.


----------



## armymedic80 (Aug 11, 2010)

Just be a little patient cause Steve will get back to you about your order. His site might be having problems.


----------



## miniature sun (May 1, 2005)

I use him for virtually all my transatlantic buys and I've never had an issue. On the odd occasion I've contacted Steve he's got back to me within a couple of hours.


----------



## Fozzie (May 25, 2009)

I placed an order last night with no problems.


----------



## SJF (Dec 3, 1999)

I've also bought stuff from Steve in the past, and it was always smooth sailing. I'd recommend him. 

Sean


----------



## BatToys (Feb 4, 2002)

SJF said:


> I've also bought stuff from Steve in the past, and it was always smooth sailing. I'd recommend him.
> 
> Sean


Have you ever had to return a defective model kit to him?


----------



## SJF (Dec 3, 1999)

BatToys said:


> Have you ever had to return a defective model kit to him?


No, I've never had to do that with Steve.

Sean


----------



## Fernando Mureb (Nov 12, 2006)

Nor did I.


----------



## djnick66 (May 2, 2008)

shouldnt be a big deal. did you contact him? Thats the first step...


----------



## Kit (Jul 9, 2009)

If the kit itself is defective, like missing parts or torn decals, you wouldn't be returning it to the retailer anyway, right? Unless it's his own product, the guy who sells it can't be responsible for problems inside the sealed box. For that, I always deal with the manufacturer, and I've had good luck that way.


----------



## djnick66 (May 2, 2008)

Actually ( as a long time hobby store owner) you should contact the place where you got a kit first. Legit dealers all have accounts with hobby wholesalers or manufacturers where they buy their kits from and they are usually in contact with them on a daily/weekly basis. It's usually best to return a defective kit to where you bought it from rather than try to deal with the manufacturer direcly, in most cases. The store can supply a new kit to you and deal with the return/defective item himself. 

That isnt to say you can't go to the manufacturer directly, but that often is much harder . Try getting parts from Trumpeter in China. They offer no customer service. Their US importer does not offer much support either to the general public. I used to get Trumpeter parts from their importer myself, as a store owner, since I bought my kits from them. I just contacted the importer/distributor and they sent me the replacements for my customers or to replace a kit I had to exchange.


----------

